# Tucker's 15th birthday (RB)



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"an error occurred. Please try again later".

I'm sure this is the one I watched last week. tucker sure was gentle with his treasures. I love watching him get the frog out of the bucket and put it back in the pool! Such a lovebug.:smooch:

His little namesake found his very first turtle a couple of days ago. He was quite taken with his treasure and brought it right over to show me. It sure made me think of our boys.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am quite sure there's a party going on in heaven right now  Celebrating not only Tucker's birthday but also all the wonderful times the two of you shared. I am sure of it!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG, you have no idea how happy I am to see that Tucker's namesake got a turtle!!! You made my day Teresa, thank you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I got some better pictures with the camera and was waiting to get those downloaded to "show" you, but I did at least have a couple on my cell phone.

that little boy went into the woods in our backyard and found it all by himself. I was watching from the kitchen window and went to see what he had found. It took him a few tries to pick it up, but he was very proud of himself once he did. He wouldn't even let Emily sniff it and he lets her do anything she wants.

the turtling legacy continues, even if it is in a very different package. Hugs to you today. I know it is bittersweet.

I read something last night that struck a chord. "He is gone ahead and is waiting just out of sight". When I first got Copper I thought he was running away a lot when we hiked or trail rode, then I bought him an orange hunting jacket and realized he was always waiting just up ahead and as soon as he knew I was coming on, he would go ahead. I just couldn't see him without the jacket.

I hope our boys are just waiting out of sight for us to catch up one day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and good thoughts to you, and to sweet Tucker at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I got some better pictures with the camera and was waiting to get those downloaded to "show" you, but I did at least have a couple on my cell phone.
> 
> that little boy went into the woods in our backyard and found it all by himself. I was watching from the kitchen window and went to see what he had found. It took him a few tries to pick it up, but he was very proud of himself once he did. He wouldn't even let Emily sniff it and he lets her do anything she wants.
> 
> ...


Oh more pictures please! Shoot me an email if easier. So proud little man Tucker found his turtle and captured it all by himself  Turtle nesting seemed not to go well this year or I would have sent you one for your pond  Deardra and Tucker would get out of sight too, have pics of them looking at me from afar seeming to say hurry up already. And believe it or not now Fiona is getting just out of sight and looking back for me. I just love a dog being themselves.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tucker got into the turtle catching when he got older but red foxes where his big deal. One thing I could never recall him from. He flushed out one right in front of me once, that fox gave me an oh sh*t look and ran back in the woods. He had a respect for them I swear, never bothered them when they had little ones. They actually had conversations across the bogs barking at each other. I swear they would poke their heads out to tease him for a chase when they saw him. He ever kept a watchful eye out even in his wagon. Quite a few generations of them knew him well. To them he was family.










He taught his gal friend Mandy to chase them but she never caught on, he was the master of it. I never had a worry he would harm one.

That boy was fast too, could keep up with his greyhound friends for a bit even at 12yrs old.. And strong too, I could never pin him down in our wrestling matches. When camping I learned to tie him to an immovable tree. He could pull picnic tables and pull my camper off the blocks if a chipmunk terrorist swung by the camp. He snapped a choke chain right in half going after a skunk when I first adopted him. Snapped the clip right off the leather lead too going after a stray kitty. 

God I miss him. He was a real love. Always hogged the couch.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh man, what a cute, cute face.

I'll bet the foxes knew they were just hvaing a fun romp.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank goodness when they are gone we still have our memories....thanks for sharing a couple of memories of Tucker. He looked like quite the character


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I still can't watch Tucker's video. Methinks they are trying to get more work out of me. That's okay, I'll watch it from home later.

The phone pics are mostly not good. Emily was interested in Tucker's turtle and although he usually lets her boss him around (she is still Mom in his mind), tucker promptly picked up his turtle, brought it to me and sat on "base" - my feet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is impressive Tucker, those box turtles are quite hefty!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday tucker,your dad sure loves you, but you know that.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

First video I ever made of him. Have a beautiful day my boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Tucker!!! I hope you and the rest of our Golden angels at Rainbow Bridge have a wonderful fun filled day!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am still blocked from Tucker's videos, even if I go to the youtube site.
Shucks. I'll have to wait until I get home. Now I'm gonna pout.


----------



## kobkob1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tucker!!!!! It makes me so happy to hear of such a milestone!

Karen, Cooper & Finnegan


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Tucker! Your dad and all your friends miss you terribly....hope you are enjoying your day with all your bridge buddies!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker

Happy Birthday-I know you are having fun at the Rainbow Bridge and keeping my Smooch and Snobear company. We will all be together one day!

Steve: I'll never forget your pictures of Tucker!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Steve: I'll never forget your pictures of Tucker!


Yeah - all of Steve's pics are wonderful and take right to that place with him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday tucker hope you had a good party at the bridge.

But we miss them so much


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 15th Tucker at the Bridge. I'm sure you are there with the gang--Barkley, Copper, Toby and the others....celebrating, chasing after red foxes and catching turtles. HUGS Steve as you remember your boy on his special day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 15th Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th Birthday Tucker, you were loved and are missed. 

Enjoyed the videos of your wonderful boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> Happy birthday tucker hope you had a good party at the bridge.
> 
> _*But we miss them so much*_


:yes::yes::yes:

I finally got to watch Tucker's videos yesterday evening. He was such a darling. I just love watching him take the fish and frog out of his pool and then get the frog out of the bucket and back in the pool to play with.

When I named my puppies last year I sure wasn't planning on keeping one and jsut needed to call them something other than puppy 1,2,3. I'm glad I kept your Tucker's namesake. He did and does bring healing to my heart. I'm so glad he followed in Copper's and Tucker's footsteps and found him a turtle.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Tucker, a lovely tribute to your special boy


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> I finally got to watch Tucker's videos yesterday evening. He was such a darling. I just love watching him take the fish and frog out of his pool and then get the frog out of the bucket and back in the pool to play with.
> 
> When I named my puppies last year I sure wasn't planning on keeping one and jsut needed to call them something other than puppy 1,2,3. I'm glad I kept your Tucker's namesake. He did and does bring healing to my heart. I'm so glad he followed in Copper's and Tucker's footsteps and found him a turtle.


I am so happy you kept little Tucker man  Fiona has only found one box turtle so far. This is one of the old ones we rarely see.










She can be a bit daft sometimes and pass up a turtle so close to her. For instance in the backyard this morning she came within feet of a sun turtle laying eggs. Good thing though, we might have a itty bitty one to send you yet  Tucker would do an about face and went in the woods to play with them.

Someday I may post a vid of Fiona's turtle exploits. She gets so excited about them, glad they have a hard shell :uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Someday I may post a vid of Fiona's turtle exploits. _She gets so excited about them, glad they have a hard shell_ :uhoh:


Copper got that surprised, excited look when he found a turtle. He would go off the trail a few feet, pick one up and be right back in front of the horse in no time.

I guess turtles smell more strongly than I thought.

That's a really nice turtle picture. Was she that comfortable with you to not go into her shell or did you use a telephoto lens?
Since the ones I've met have mostly been alien abductees (by Copper and Tucker) they were always tight inside their shells. The leg scales on her are nice. I'm going to have find one to observe more closely now.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

After I shooed Fiona off the turtle it gave me the look


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

The 13th Birthday video is so heartwarming. Happy Birthday at the Bridge Tuck.....I will try and be as good as you and see you and all our friends when its my time.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy 15th Birthday Tucker, from over the pond !! Have a wonderful time.:wavey:


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

thank you for sharing with us such wonderful pictures... he's dearly missed by everyone and happy 15th burfday. he's having a good one now.


----------

